# Qld 2 Wind-Warn Trips… Scarby Nth Pine23 25 Oct



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

When there's wind-warnings on for the day you wish to fish, most cluey fishos just give it the flick and cancel out.

However&#8230; recently there has been an addition to the BOM information. It's called Marine and Ocean. I click on that, then click on the 'Forecast Wind' one.

This one gives a coloured outlook of wind predictions after you've selected the area in which you're interested.

Trip No 1&#8230;

On Wednesday, keen to snapper fish out the front at Scarby, I found that although Moreton Bay had high wind warnings forecast for the day, the area around Scarby/Redcliffe showed lesser winds.

K1 told me he severely doubted my sanity for going out that morning, but I had a ball! Wind not more than 15knots for most of the time, sneaking up to 20 for a brief period, and when it got too willing after 5.5 hours fishing, I vacated the area.

Of course, everybody else knew there was a wind-warning current&#8230; so I had the place to myself&#8230; could fish wherever I wanted&#8230; and did just that.

Picked up a couple of legal snapper and an undersized estuary cod, had a decent paddle-work-out (swift drift then hard troll back for another drift), so&#8230; I was happy with that!

























But my landing on the beach wasn't pretty to watch, I'm sure. (Can't be perfect all the time!)

Trip No 2&#8230;

Friday bobs up with another wind-warning! I hopped out of bed at 0330 to a howling South Easterly.
I didn't need to look at any charts to reason that out the front at Scarby/Reddy was just not on!

What do I do when the front's no show? Head for the North Pine&#8230; usually one can guarantee to at least get in a hard paddle to keep up the paddle (or is it padel?) fitness, and perhaps talk a fish or two to keep oneself company for a while.

So&#8230; North Pine it is!

However, I did look up BOM, and found that the area I wished to fish/paddle, according to the 'Ocean Marine/Forecast Wind' charts showed that the wind there would be pretty reasonable compared to the maelstrom predicted for the bay.

Possible showers, but what the hell&#8230; I carry a rain-coat for that, so up, up, and away!

Not a lot occurred between the launching ramp at Bald Hills and the twin bridges on the North Pine, did the cursory jewie troll up and down the down-stream side of the bridges for nada, then past the red beacon where after investigating a small bump on the koolie, found I had an undersized dusky to break my duck!









Always good to lose the donut!

Within 30 metres, I hit what seemed to me to be a snag&#8230; gave the line a pull to reinforce my conclusion, when the snag pulled back with a vengeance! ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ! Fish on!

The first long run was the only one, and surprisingly, in the deep water, this fish came right to the surface, and had me wondering what the hell it was&#8230; it created quite a disturbance on the surface, and after working the line back and forwards, showed itself to be quite a substantial dusky.

It came to the yak quite peacefully, but experience told me that all hell could bust loose any second&#8230; but not this lady&#8230; she was saving it all up till needed, and all my suspicious instincts were honed right in on this thought&#8230; WHEN?

Out came the lip-grips, and for some period, each time they touched her, she swiftly moved away, but I'm a patient old prick, and finally secured them and slid her onto my spray-skirt-bench.

THAT'S WHEN!

Didn't she play up then! Right then it wasn't a great place to be! So close to the spikes and swinging single hooks!

But&#8230; the lip-grips held solid and she finally quieted down for piccies, measure, then over the side to produce more little duskies. 70cm of prime dusky! That put a smile on the dial!

















Down then through Deep Water Bend and almost to Dohles Rocks where some pretty strong tail-wind cut in. I've been there before, and know just how long it takes to reach DWB heading into really strong winds, and this time, against the tide as well.

So I ceased the downwind run and poked the Acadia's nose right back into the wind. Didn't like it, but to do it later would only mean for a greater distance&#8230; Get into it, Boy!

DWB came and went, and once more I had friendly wind from the back and a little to the side, but much better than the last stretch.

Cruising through where the two flatties hooked up, I came up with zip, so on further to the bridge for another cursory jewie run alongside the pylons, again for nada.

Way past the big bunch of over-head wires I picked up another dusky that went 44cm, in a place where I thought I'd most likely pick up a bream as I had several times in the past. 








Just over the other side of the river at a place where I've caught flathead before, damn me if I didn't catch a just legal bream! 








It appears that the longer I fish, the less I know about fish habits, eh?

On then to the Petrie bridges where I met a bloke and his daughter off for a paddle on their SOT kayaks&#8230; had a natter, then we went our ways. I observed that they didn't seem to have a lot of paddle stroke knowledge, but restrained myself from interfering in that direction.

Another fellow was a definite candidate for self-destruction&#8230; he had an open canoe to which he had attached an out-rigger. My initial thoughts when I spotted the rig were "He'd better watch out for the wind&#8230; it's bad enough with a kayak, but an out-rigger in bad wind is very hard to control." Then he produced an electric motor, which mellowed my thinking a trifle, but when he sat in the craft, the nose came up out of the water, and he had about 5cm of free-board at the stern. Of course, the motor was attached at the rear, and all his weight plus the motor just buggered up the whole scheme.

Again I refrained from interfering, and I just hope he made it home to re-think the balance of his outfit. It look really ugly making its way along the stream and I had grave doubts about his safety&#8230; so little free-board would take in water in only little wavelets, let alone wind-whipped waves.

True to the charts, all went OK until the long paddle back from Petrie to the Nth/Sth Pine Junction&#8230; that's when the wind began whipping up something fierce. However, it was OK for some time while the tree coverage on the banks protected me from the wind, but I knew that when I reached the next bend, it would be full on!

Right on, Baby! Ugh!! And against the tide as wel! Another Ugh!

Thanks to Trev and his Safety Days that I've attended, I applied my concentration to correctly stroking, and with the fitness I've accumulated from paddling so often, knew that I could keep this up for the distance and time needed. I found that I could tell by the look of the water when a brief lull in the wind was coming, and as soon as it came, the yak would surge ahead!

It was so heavy going that the grass along the banks looked like beating me home. Even so&#8230; I had the absolute temerity to troll, looking for that illusionary jew still pictured in my mind, but sadly was not to eventuate.

Occasionally, I had to check the lure for weed, and of course, the distance the yak lost then had to be covered again&#8230; who could I blame for that? Who wanted to catch a jew? Just lil ol' wine-drinker me (touch of Deano, there). [Dean Martin, for you youngsters]

Although I still had plenty of energy left, I finally hung a rightie and blessed relief from the wind. It was actually a tail-wind whilst going up the South Pine.

I still had illusions of catching fish up the last Easterly strip back to the launching area, but that was severely dispelled by a couple of blokes sharing a jet-ski and playing merry hell up and down that strip.

Oh well, you can't win 'em all, eh?

Cheers all&#8230; Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mad. Stark raving mad! 

They let him out only 3 days a week, and if he doesn't go, he's more trouble than anyone can handle. And fancy catching fush too...


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Noice jim.
Great read mate, I like the 'courtesy jewy troll passed the pylons'
Good onya for getting out there.
I hit scarby this morn with Daniel(bruus), hooked a snap and a nice cod daniel also scored with a a snap as well , all returned to put on a few more pounds ;-) 
Happy days
Wayne


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice report Jim.

You do very well at producing non donut reports :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Super well done Iron Jim, but what the hell was that bream thinking? he was probably trying to mate with that koolie


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments... I had a quick re-read of my post, and found that I'd said that the fellow with the out-rigger canoe had 50cm freeboard at the stern... of course, it was 50mm or 5cm... I've just corrected that.

Jimbo


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice fish there
good report


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

good report mate,

do i see a spray skirt???
do you have a build thread
(im a SIKer and looking at others rigs for ideas)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

ozjoel said:


> good report mate,
> 
> do i see a spray skirt???
> do you have a build thread
> (im a SIKer and looking at others rigs for ideas)


Hi ozjoel...

You're a SIKer, and question using a spray skirt??? You must fish in very quiet waters?

No build thread as such, but use the bungy cord arrangement in front to stow four rods butts towards me, their tips elevated by a foam covered wire situated at the furthest bungy cord.

When I troll, the butt goes beneath the closest bungy, under my right arm with the tip to the rear. Might sound awkward, but it works. I don't use any rod-holders or fish-finder.

The bungy cord holds everything to which I need ready access (lip-grips, gaff, exchange hard-body lures),... everything else including safety gear, is stowed inside, bar the landing net which clips behind me. If I intend taking fish home, I take a small material-eski with plastic insert holding ice... again inside. Large fish go inside, head away from me, tail over my right leg and close spray-skirt.

Paddle always leashed, as well as all rods and two lip-grippers.

If I try something new and it doesn't work satisfactorily, out it goes!

When I land any fish, the spray-skirt acts as my work-bench... after a while it gets to stink pretty much, but it gets washed every trip and I just have to put up with the smell that's left.

I don't know if that's of any use to you, Joel(?) but I tried.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Another entertaining report Jim and well done on the fish.

One thing I have noticed in my short time fishing Scarby, with the predicted wind forecasts is when Moreton Bay is 15 to 20 knots SE, Scarby sometimes will only be 10 to 15 knots SW.

Don't tell everyone Jim, next time you will have company  .

Greg


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

krustayshen said:


> Another entertaining report Jim and well done on the fish.
> 
> One thing I have noticed in my short time fishing Scarby, with the predicted wind forecasts is when Moreton Bay is 15 to 20 knots SE, Scarby sometimes will only be 10 to 15 knots SW.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg... I wouldn't trust that as a rule... sometimes it's spot on and bloody rough out there... but when I check the BOM, Marine and Ocean, then click on the 'Forecast Wind', and it looks OK, that's when I have a go.

I remember one Saturday (I hardly ever go on the weekends) at home cleaning my reels and listening to the Combie Trader reporting (that had to be a while ago, eh?) and he said that it was a beautiful day, hardly a ripple anywhere, but where are all the fishos? There was not a tinnie anywhere to be seen. Severe wind-warning for that day, and all still tucked up in bed, I guess!

BOM sometimes gets it completely wrong.

Greg... whatever you do, don't get caught out too wide with a Westerly... that can be bloody frightening. If your paddling skills/fitness levels aren't up to scratch, Moreton Island could be your next landing point, if you're lucky!

Cheers Greg... Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great read Jim as always, some nice catches as well.

The BOM Marine wind forecast has been around for a few years now. I think I got the link off AKFF site in the first place.
So here it is: http://www.bom.gov.au/marine/wind.shtml

Cheers
Paul


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

> Hi Greg... I wouldn't trust that as a rule... sometimes it's spot on and bloody rough out there... but when I check the BOM, Marine and Ocean, then click on the 'Forecast Wind', and it looks OK, that's when I have a go.
> 
> I remember one Saturday (I hardly ever go on the weekends) at home cleaning my reels and listening to the Combie Trader reporting (that had to be a while ago, eh?) and he said that it was a beautiful day, hardly a ripple anywhere, but where are all the fishos? There was not a tinnie anywhere to be seen. Severe wind-warning for that day, and all still tucked up in bed, I guess!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim that is Good advice.

I have already been caught out in that westerly you mentioned.

What I was trying to explain is best illustrated on the live weather readings on sea breeze.

This is something I have noticed on a couple of occasions. Spit fire channel will be a south easterly as predicted and Redcliffe will be south westerly and may be 5 knots less.
I need to study this more to see if there is a pattern.

I don't use this as a rule but after each trip I take a look at sea breeze to see what actually happened to try and better under stand the weather.

Greg


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Onyar! JUMBO noice Fush. ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

killer said:


> Onyar! JUMBO noice Fush. ;-)


Whuch won Wonnie?
Jumbo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

All of them mate . 
Because any one of them is one more than I caught this weekend, as I didn't get time to get out  . 
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

paulsod said:


> Great read Jim as always, some nice catches as well.
> 
> The BOM Marine wind forecast has been around for a few years now. I think I got the link off AKFF site in the first place.
> So here it is: http://www.bom.gov.au/marine/wind.shtml
> ...


That's the one, Paul... I like that one, and hopefully the wind follows it as well ;-) .



krustayshen said:


> > Thanks Jim that is Good advice.
> >
> > I have already been caught out in that westerly you mentioned.
> >
> > ...


I've also noticed the differences and had some great days, but sometimes the SouWester disappears and the SouEaster hooks in... win some, lose some, eh?

Cheers Paul and Greg... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

killer said:


> All of them mate .
> Because any one of them is one more than I caught this weekend, as I didn't get time to get out  .
> Cheers
> Ron.


Might have to sneak a mid-weeker in, Ron, eh? :twisted:

Weather's lookin' gooooood!

Bloody hell... even Trev's comin' out tomorrow... crook as he is AND with a wimpey finger from doin' one finger chin-ups! :lol:

agagoodoneron... Jimbo


----------

